# Some spiders recently brougth from F.Guyana



## Ythier (Jan 5, 2007)

Sparassidae







Some Ctenidae













And some Dipluridae (the first one had some mites in the fovea, the last one is Ischnothele guyanensis)



















I also brought an egg sac of an enormous Ph.fera (12-13cm legspan) but it recently hatched of... ten big parasitoid wasps  







Cheers
Eric


----------



## danread (Jan 5, 2007)

Those are some nice spiders Ythier. Do you have any photos of the parasitoid wasps?

Cheers,


----------



## Ythier (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes I have some, I will put it asap.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Eric,

nice pics.

Are you sure the pictured specimen is indeed P. fera?

Got a quite big Phoneutria fera (15-16cm legspan, 4cm body) from French-Guyane back in the 90´s, that looked quite different.
By the face of the pictured specimen one might think about the P. reidyi´s here, which can reach similar sizes. The P. reidyi´s are quite calm compared to what i´m used from P. nigriventer and P. fera, so this might give an additional (weak) clue.

That first pictured ctenid is interesting. Drop me a line, if you should happen to drown in offsprings and would be interested to work out a trade. Expect to have very soon offsprings of P. boliviensis and P. reidyi, as much as P. spec. Paraguay available.

By the way, "enourmous" is relative: the P. spec. Paraguay female here has some 15cm legspan, the P. reidyi female too, but with an even more massive body.
Apparently it´s at least possible (though not the rule) for the paraguayan offsprings to reach similar sizes by what i can see so far. With the P. reidyi´s there had been some very different experiences with the adult sizes of captive raised slings, most got out at rather common sizes (10-12 cm legspans), however one my males grew to 14cm legspans.
Personally, the biggest living Phoneutria specimen i´ve seen were those P. fera´s from French-Guyane with some ridicoulous 17cm legspans in males.

(YEAH, that things were huge and had not the slightest sense of humor....)

About that pictured female, did you "only" loose the sac or is the mother gone, too? If you still have her, just feed her lots and leave her alone, chances are high, she´ll build you another one...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## tarcan (Jan 5, 2007)

Eric, I think I have seen those spiders somewhere! 

I am anxious to see the pictures of the parasitic wasps, for me far more interesting then a good eggsac of zillions of tiny Phoneutria babies  Sorry Stefan could not resist! 

I hope you kept some specimens in alcohol?

Take care my friend

Martin


----------



## Ythier (Jan 5, 2007)

Stefan,



Stefan2209 said:


> Are you sure the pictured specimen is indeed P. fera?
> Got a quite big Phoneutria fera (15-16cm legspan, 4cm body) from French-Guyane back in the 90´s, that looked quite different.
> By the face of the pictured specimen one might think about the P. reidyi´s here, which can reach similar sizes. The P. reidyi´s are quite calm compared to what i´m used from P. nigriventer and P. fera, so this might give an additional (weak) clue.


Yes I think so. All the P.fera I've seen in Guyana (probably some hundreds in the four times I went here) were always much bigger than P.reidyi. All the biggest specimens I've seen (more than 13-14cm for females, males are of course biggest) were P.fera, I've never seen any adult redyi exceeding 10cm.
As you said, P.fera are also much more aggressive than P.reidyi, and Martin (Tarcan) will be able to confirm you that this pictured specimen was more than extremely aggressive...
Here's a bad photo of an adult (she gave birth) female P.redyi I've brought some years ago (9-10cm legspan).









Stefan2209 said:


> That first pictured ctenid is interesting. Drop me a line, if you should happen to drown in offsprings and would be interested to work out a trade. Expect to have very soon offsprings of P. boliviensis and P. reidyi, as much as P. spec. Paraguay available.


I think it's a Centroctenus auberti. She's gravid, usually one female make 2-3 eggsacs. The second one made an eggsac (on the photo) which hatched yesterday. 



Stefan2209 said:


> By the way, "enourmous" is relative: the P. spec. Paraguay female here has some 15cm legspan, the P. reidyi female too, but with an even more massive body.


The biggest P.fera I've seen in F.Guyana (and again, I've seen a lot) were 12-13cm, perhaps 14 max, but of course I talk about females, male are bigger.



Stefan2209 said:


> About that pictured female, did you "only" loose the sac or is the mother gone, too? If you still have her, just feed her lots and leave her alone, chances are high, she´ll build you another one...


Yes I know they can make several eggsacs, I've bred a lot Ph.fera, nigriventer and reidyi ten years ago, but this time I've only brought the eggsac, not the female, we have seen a lot of specimens but I'm not really interested in this genus now.

Cheers
Eric


----------



## Ythier (Jan 5, 2007)

tarcan said:


> Eric, I think I have seen those spiders somewhere!
> 
> I am anxious to see the pictures of the parasitic wasps, for me far more interesting then a good eggsac of zillions of tiny Phoneutria babies  Sorry Stefan could not resist!
> 
> ...


Hi my old canadian friend  
I'll put photos of the wasps but unfortunately they're not good.
I've forgot to fix some specimens in alcohol, but anyway, who could identify this ?  
Please say hello to Amanda for me.
Cheers
Eric
(PS. that's it, I'm into the Lowepro clan  )


----------



## syndicate (Jan 5, 2007)

i really like the Dipluridae pics.are those "trapdoor" spiders?


----------



## Emanuele (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi Eric,
comment ça va? 
I'll be more than interested on the two Ctenidae species you showed here, maybe also our JJ friend ;-)
Great animals indeed...
Cheers
Ema


----------



## Ythier (Jan 6, 2007)

syndicate said:


> i really like the Dipluridae pics.are those "trapdoor" spiders?


No they aren't.



Emanuele said:


> Hi Eric,
> comment ça va?
> I'll be more than interested on the two Ctenidae species you showed here, maybe also our JJ friend ;-)
> Great animals indeed...
> ...


Cia Ema, e voi, come siete ? 
I send you a pm.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Ythier (Jan 6, 2007)

Btw...the bad pics of the parasitoids (sorry for the quality but I think you understand why I didn't open the box  )


----------



## tarcan (Jan 6, 2007)

lovely! Thanks for sharing the pics

Martin


----------



## EAD063 (Jan 6, 2007)

That's quite unfortunate that you ended up with a wasp hatch. Are those the same species that you got stung by while in guyana? Great collections while there though...very impressive.:clap:


----------



## Selenops (Jan 6, 2007)

Shared compliments on the spiders. And those parasitoids are beautifully elegant and pallid. 

Two questions.

That's a mushroom, right? Why?


----------



## Ythier (Jan 6, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> Are those the same species that you got stung by while in guyana?


No, and I think I would have prefered to get stung by those parasitoids  





Megalon said:


> That's a mushroom, right? Why?


Where do you see a mushroom ? :?  The eggsac ?


----------



## Selenops (Jan 6, 2007)

Ythier said:


> No, and I think I would have prefered to get stung by those parasitoids
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha. Re-read the first post and realized my perception of size relation became very muddled. No mushrooms, never mind.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi there,

@ Eric

Centroctenus auberti?
Got those id´ed as that species or is this an assumption based on picture comparisons?
I´ve got a specimen that looks very much like yours and i thought about C. auberti, too. However, check Ctenus amphora, those look quite similar, too...  

Next to all captive raised specimen of P. reidyi i´ve seen so far had sizes somewhere betwenn 10 to 12cm legspans. My 14cm male was apparently not the norm.
So i take size measures for "can be", but not for an automatic development. Apparently the factors needed to re-produce that massive sizes in ctenids in captive care are still to be verified.

@ Martin

  LOL   Don´t mind!
I´ve actually enough Phoneutria here, so i guess i´ll be able to live on even without that sac! Waiting for a nice sac to be produced from a P. reidyi female right now, furthermore the lady from Paraguay is still pretty alive and active, too, wouldn´t be too surprised to be gifted with another sac from her side...
Next to that, some days ago i found this...

P. boliviensis






Only Phoneutria´s i´d be interested in right now, would be "confirmed" P. fera´s and an adult P. nigriventer male from the Sao Paolo breed.  

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Ythier (Jan 9, 2007)

Stefan2209 said:


> Centroctenus auberti?
> Got those id´ed as that species or is this an assumption based on picture comparisons?


No it's an assumption based on picture and the Platnick catalogue.
Cheers
Eric


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Feb 7, 2007)

hi, the last one of those mygalomorph spiders isn´t an Ischnothele sp. at all.


----------

